# Snowy doggy pics



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are my monsters enjoying the snow today.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aw!
Don't you just love how dogs are so obsessed with snow! My Australian shepherd would roll in it for hours if I let her outside that long


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My black dog is an Aussie shepard mix. The terrier will stay out in the cold for five minutes before wanting back in but my shepard loves it. My moms lab likes to put her head under the snow and run like a bull dozer. The first time my terrier saw snow was hilarious. He would hold out two paws straight. One back and one front. He looked like a ballet dancer. After a few minutes he would switch and put the other two feet out straight.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's how my dogs are. My little one Kila hates the snow, it's a chore to even get her to use the bathroom, probably because it usually is taller than her. But the Aussie, Cali, loves it, she tries to burrow under it all the time haha 
Here's a picture if mine


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Awww! They are adorable! They looked like they had a fun day. =)


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

That's really funny. I feel for little doggys in the snow. Must be rough to walk around and fall into a snow bank!


----------

